# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  O que será?

## RicardoLuis

Começou a aparecer-me isto no aquário, por baixo das pedras, onde a luz é menor. Tem cor branca, e não sei qual a textura, pois não lhe mexi, mas tem certos sítios em que parece que tem uma espécie de membrana que acaba por parecer tipo um véu ao vento ao sabor das correntes.

A imagem:


Alguém me sabe dizer o que é?

----------


## Nuno Silva

É uma esponja!
Costumava ter muitas dessas no meu antigo sistema, onde não tinha escumador. 
Não te preocupes é bom sinal!!

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> É uma esponja!
> Costumava ter muitas dessas no meu antigo sistema, onde não tinha escumador. 
> Não te preocupes é bom sinal!!


Boas...

O Nuno parece-me ter razão! Parece ser uma esponja, no entanto o facto de ter ou não escumador, parece-me irrelevante, uma vez que o meu sistema tem cerca de 400 lts totais, tenho um BM 250 (dá até 3000lts) e está carregado delas! 

Seja como for, não é preocupante, antes pelo contrário (como disse o Nuno)!

Um grande abraço a todos!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Esponjinhas frescas. Alem de beneficas, bom sinal da qualidade da agua.
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## RicardoLuis

O meu muito obrigado a todos... como sou "verdinho" nestas andanças, qualquer coisa estranha que apareça, fico logo curioso/alarmado...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

